# 2000 Altima - Rattle Noise when wet



## Ryanovelo (Aug 1, 2009)

Guys - I've had my Altima (135k) for about 2 months. Just recently when the car gets wet it starts to rattle. It almost sounds like the fuel pump is struggling to get gas to the engine or something. It's like a billowing burping sound or something really weird...It will start when I just turn the ignition to "on" w/o starting the car...Then it continues for a while after I start it and just magically dissapears for a few days? WTF? I thought that I needed a new fuel pump and that it was connected to bad gas but now I have no idea? I can feel the vibration in the drivers seat? What gives? It is so sporadic that I can't get it to replicate it when I take it to the shop...Help! :wtf:


----------

